# TJ Wrangler Tranny and brake questions



## misanthrope (Nov 3, 2003)

Can anyone tell me if there Wrangler tranny dip stick locks in the top of the tube it goes in? Is it pressurized? Mine springs back up about 1/4 inch. And i always seem to be loosing fluid. Only about 3 shot glasses worth.....just enough to slip. As for brakes, is it a nightmare changing out the break lines?


----------



## greco (Oct 22, 2005)

My transmission dip stick springs back up also. I have a 98 tj . I dont think I have ever lost any oil from it.....but as we speak my tj is in the shop getting transmission work done on it to the tune of $900. I also have a sno-way plow for it. I was wondering if your plow sits far from the front. My plow hitch seems to stick out farther then the front bumper...I like the plow...just not real happy the way the plow sits on the jeep. The myers seem to sit closer to the front. I have the 6'8"st22 with down pressure.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

If you are developing pressure to blow out your tranny dip stick check your tranny vent line and make sure its open.


----------



## misanthrope (Nov 3, 2003)

greco;440913 said:


> My transmission dip stick springs back up also. I have a 98 tj . I dont think I have ever lost any oil from it.....but as we speak my tj is in the shop getting transmission work done on it to the tune of $900. I also have a sno-way plow for it. I was wondering if your plow sits far from the front. My plow hitch seems to stick out farther then the front bumper...I like the plow...just not real happy the way the plow sits on the jeep. The myers seem to sit closer to the front. I have the 6'8"st22 with down pressure.


I'll have to look, I mounted the sub frame myself since this plow was on a Nissan before the jeep. I think the sub sits about 2-3in out from the bottom of the front bumper.
What work are you having done? I think my torque converter is on its way out. It's stalls in stop and go at traffic lights and some slippage. seems to slip when the fluid drops a little. This problem has been driving me nuts but i don't trust transmission shops. I finally might have a good mech that a friend is friends with so i might not get robbed.


----------



## misanthrope (Nov 3, 2003)

theplowmeister;440927 said:


> If you are developing pressure to blow out your tranny dip stick check your tranny vent line and make sure its open.


I'll check....good idea thx


----------

